

Revisiting the Value of Elite Colleges  - cwan
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Revisiting-the-Value-of-Elite-nytimes-3063623649.html?x=0

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2248890> <\- NYT commentary

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2248810> <\- The actual PDF

